# Final day for the Free Aoudad Hunt Contest with HuntAoudad.com!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wanted to share this with you guys.... enjoy and good luck!!!

Someone will win this hunt in 2 days, and the odds are currently 1 in 600. More if you enter more than once or share this post on FB.

GOOD LUCK!!

Click here to enter the contest...... 3 days, 4 nights of Aoudad hunting in Far SW Texas on the border of Mexico.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Heck yeah, I'd love to win that one.
Do you get to be the guide?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Heck yeah, I'd love to win that one.
> Do you get to be the guide?


Hey bud! My buddy or myself would guide you.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It would be Awesome if I Won! Long ways for me to Go But I would get there somehow!!


----------

